

Ask HN:Review My Startup Social Genie - navdeep

An app that grants your wishes relying on your Social Network.&#60;p&#62;Any feedback would be appreciated.&#60;p&#62;http://apps.facebook.com/socialgenie/splash.aspx&#60;p&#62;Thanks
======
Skywing
You have posted about this several times over the past few days. I know you're
excited about it and probably work on it a lot, but if you're going to be
making "review my startup" threads every day, then it may just be better to
make your own blog about the progress of your application. Broadcast new
updates to your blog using Twitter or Facebook. It's probably not a
coincidence that you're not getting much feedback here - people have already
seen your older posts. If I recall, you even deleted the first one, which had
some good advice in it, I think.

------
navdeep
Link <http://apps.facebook.com/socialgenie/splash.aspx>

